# "There is a temporary problem with the Tivo service"



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

My streaming to the iPad app stopped working and I can't even use the app as a remote control.
There is a message on the Tivo Roamio that says "there is a temporary problem with the Tivo service" and that I should try again in a few minutes, but it has been over an hour.

I have rebooted everything including the Roamio, the Tivo stream, the router and the cable modem. Internet access is working, I am using my home network to post this message.
It is all hard wired with cables, not wireless.
When I try calling in, sometimes it is successful and a a minute later I try again and it fails with a message that says "failed while negotiating."



I have also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Tivo app. When I try to connect there is a message that says "There is a problem connecting to the TiVo service. Please try again later or press "OK:" to retry now.
The streaming setup is in the background and it says "DVR Unable To Stream"
You are not connected to the Internet. Please check your network settings and try again. It has a Settings and Help button, but there is no way to click it because the other Communication Error" message is in front and if I click OK to get by it, it closes everything and tries to reconnect again and just fails.

I know the Internet is working because everything else works and the Network Diagnostic page in the Roamio's settings says "View TCP port test details: Succeeded" and "View DNS test details: Succeeded"



Is there an outage at Tivo today?
What else could be causing this issue?


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

This happens to me all the time on my Premiere as well.

Nothing seems to fix it. It just usually starts working again in a half hour or so.

It's really frustrating. The TiVo Stream is amazing when it works, which is about 85% of the time. Unfortunately, having it not work 15% of the time almost renders it a useless device. Every time you fire it up you have to cross your fingers and hope for the best. Makes it pretty frustrating.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The TiVo servers are currently down. There is nothing you can do on your end to make it go away. When they come back up, the C133 message will go away on its own.


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

Im seeing the same issue with my Roamio and new Ipad Mini. 

The only thing that seems impacted is internet functionality amd i confirmed that no issue with my Network or internet. 

I did an manual connect to the Tivo Service and get a "Failed while configuring" Errors during the Connecting stage of the update.


----------



## SlappyMcgee (Aug 27, 2013)

I am having the same issue on my Roamio right now. Must be some issues on Tivo's end.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

FYI - several posts on this topic. You are not alone.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

Amazing the timing of this. I had a contractor stop by to convert my phone jacks to Internet ports and it stopped working right after he arrived so I could not test that the Tivo Stream worked at the new port before he left. If the service failed 5 minutes later, I would have assumed that it must have been something he did.
I plugged in a laptop and I was able to get online with the laptop at the new Ethernet ports, so I will just have to assume the the Tivo Stream will work there when the Tivo service is back up.
I am going to put the Tivo stream in the central wiring closet so I won't have to hear its excessive fan noise.
I called the Tivo phone tech support an hour ago and we wasted a lot of time doing troubleshooting on my end even though I asked him if there might be an outage on their end. He said there is no outage.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

This happened to us on Thanksgiving for a couple hours. We couldn't use the iOS TiVo app to even connect to the TiVo.

It just magically started working again. There's nothing you can do to correct it as long as you know your Internet access is working correctly.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's another "network error" on my iPad. I think it's a Tivo problem on their end, not ours


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

The iPad is displaying this error when I try to connect to the Roamio.


----------



## nsrdave (Apr 20, 2008)

I just got off a chat session with TiVo support. Here is what I stated, and their response.

"There is a problem with the TiVo Service ALL my TiVo devices connect to. I have a TiVo HD, TiVo Premiere XL4, TiVo Mini, & several iPads that all are unable to connect to the TiVo service. They are getting the C133 error. I am NOT having a network problem so please don't tell me the standard answer of&#8230; reboot my TiVo, reboot my internet router, and the infamous open some more TCP/UDP ports on my Internet firewall. Countless TiVo users are having this problem today, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511987&highlight=c133. When is this going to be fixed?" 
"William: Okay, so yes we are experiencing a network issue and unfortunately we do not have an ETA for a resolution but I assure you we are working on a fix to get everyone back online."


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

nsrdave said:


> I just got off a chat session with TiVo support. Here is what I stated, and their response.
> 
> "There is a problem with the TiVo Service ALL my TiVo devices connect to. I have a TiVo HD, TiVo Premiere XL4, TiVo Mini, & several iPads that all are unable to connect to the TiVo service. They are getting the C133 error. I am NOT having a network problem so please don't tell me the standard answer of&#8230; reboot my TiVo, reboot my internet router, and the infamous open some more TCP/UDP ports on my Internet firewall. Countless TiVo users are having this problem today, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511987&highlight=c133. When is this going to be fixed?"
> "William: Okay, so yes we are experiencing a network issue and unfortunately we do not have an ETA for a resolution but I assure you we are working on a fix to get everyone back online."


Maybe they should use their Twitter account to post status updates:

https://twitter.com/TiVo

Other people are. Search Tivo outage: https://twitter.com/search?q=tivo outage&src=typd


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

nsrdave said:


> I just got off a chat session with TiVo support. Here is what I stated, and their response.
> 
> "There is a problem with the TiVo Service ALL my TiVo devices connect to. I have a TiVo HD, TiVo Premiere XL4, TiVo Mini, & several iPads that all are unable to connect to the TiVo service. They are getting the C133 error. I am NOT having a network problem so please don't tell me the standard answer of&#8230; reboot my TiVo, reboot my internet router, and the infamous open some more TCP/UDP ports on my Internet firewall. Countless TiVo users are having this problem today, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511987&highlight=c133. When is this going to be fixed?"
> "William: Okay, so yes we are experiencing a network issue and unfortunately we do not have an ETA for a resolution but I assure you we are working on a fix to get everyone back online."


Great first post....And you're acting so pissy with the CS reps why?? Just been waiting for this opportunity since April 2008, huh?


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

They did finally Tweet: "Some people may be experiencing a service issue at this time, but we are working on it now."


----------



## Sevrin grey (Oct 27, 2013)

well at least they know its on they're end and are working on it


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Sevrin grey said:


> well at least they know its on they're end and are working on it


Slingbox has a support page that show whether their services are up. Maybe time for Tivo to as well. Also, seems like its a fine time to start paying a 24/7 monitoring team. The response time was entirely too slow.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

TiVo (as a company) are fairly awful at stoical media. They don't use it to its full potential. And yes, a status page would be wonderful.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Highly relevant, and extremely active (today) thread here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510698


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

That's great design, a single point of failure for service that they're charging a lot of money for.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I just browsed my ToDo list...

Normally, I can highlight a show on the ToDo list and press Select to see the show description and info. But not now...

The ToDo list will NOT display the show description because the TiVo service is down. Which is ridiculous, because the info I want to see should be in the current guide data on the hard disk.

NOT a good software feature...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Thom said:


> I just browsed my ToDo list...
> 
> Normally, I can highlight a show on the ToDo list and press Select to see the show description and info. But not now...
> 
> ...


I expressed a less mundane view (no offense intended towards you, or your post, which I fully agree with) which I think accents your post nicely, but it's in the main thread for this, link takes you to the thread and post. The bold and underlined part is what I think accents your post nicely:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9918834#post9918834


----------

